# NAICS



## Jerry (Sep 14, 2007)

I am filling out a form for a Kansas Business Tax Application. They are asking for a NAICS Code (North American Industry Classification System). I have the list of the codes, but I am not sure which one best defines my business of soap making and selling. Has anybody else gone through this process? If so, what code did you use?

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

You are a manufactuer, since you make everything yourself. I didnt have to do that here in california, every state is different all the way down to city and county


----------

